# WANTED: CBA 2009/2011 GTR



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Looking to get into a GTR,

Thought i'd post here first in the hope of getting a well taken car of enthusiast owned example before i look at dealer cars who usually ( i would like to say always ) know absolutely nothing about the cars they sell.

Ideally looking for a stock car or a lightly modded car with the stock parts included, color not really important but not interested in anything repainted or wrapped.

Send me a pm please.

Thanks


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

leeK9 said:


> Looking to get into a GTR,
> 
> Thought i'd post here first in the hope of getting a well taken car of enthusiast owned example before i look at dealer cars who usually ( i would like to say always ) know absolutely nothing about the cars they sell.
> 
> ...


09 Black Edition Pearl White (QX1) stage 4.25 here (have replied to you on RMS). Let me know if want full spec sent  I have not advertised it as yet
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I more detailed advert would offer a better response and if you use the search engine you’ll find loads if pre purchase info.

Good luck.


----------

